# siemens simovert precharge signal level



## DAINe (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.aspenberg.no/think/Siemens-inverter-inst-manual.pdf find some mistake in sxematic diagrame of auto. precharge work fine. but main contactor not. maybe can help with SIADIS software? : [email protected] thanks wery much in adwance...


----------



## DAINe (Jan 20, 2009)

i wil pay money for boy, as have programe...


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

Maybe i can help you as i am toying with the same inverter ?

What is it that you want to know ?

Regards,

Paul


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

The Th!nk (A266) has the Simotion inverter not the Simovert, theres a small difference between these.

The pre-charge relay-output (pin 42) and main-relay output (pin18) are GND switched signals, so you must connect your relays to +12V and the inverter.
And you must connect pin 19 and pin 64 also to ground as these signals are the ones switched by the inverter to the relays.

Regards,

Paul


----------

